# Steak, Beer...and Cigars....the BOTL Pleasure Thread.



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

Tonight I am drinking a few beers...smoking a few cigars....and grilling a Ribeye later on to finish off my evening.


What are your simple pleasures in life? - in terms of food, drinks, cigars, etc....post them all here....:smoke2:


----------



## KungFumeta (Aug 7, 2014)

Very, VERY little beats an early morning cigar or pipe with a good cup of coffee and the current issue of The Economist or EVO magazine and some music playing in the background...

I also TERRIBLY enjoy a variety of liquor, mostly scotch, and all kinds of meat, specially a good steak.

I'm also an audio freak, and just love listening to the detail a high-end system provides. And it can be done while enjoying a cigar!! But i guess that's no longer a "simple pleasure"...


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

A 100 mile ride on my bike then a thick cut filet mignon grilled to perfection, a bottle of Justin Isosceles red wine, a Tat black lancero and some private time with the wife.


----------



## TreySC (May 30, 2014)

I love a good beer and a steak, I prefer a thick cut bone in ribeye. For simple as in I don't have to do anything but eat, there is a hole in the wall oyster bar the wife I love to go to. We usually get a peck of lightly steamed oysters, they make their own cocktail sauce and keep it warm then shuck them for you. They also do an in house jalapeno vodka for oyster shooters which is pretty awesome


----------



## DbeatDano (Aug 3, 2014)

For me, nothing beats a giant cheeseburger, a really bitter IPA, and a nice cigar after with a full stomach.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

This sums it up for me


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Scott W. said:


> This sums it up for me


You got class bro!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

For me its dry aged beef a Porterhouse steak and a great beer followed by a Cuban Cigar.
Now seeing what Scott has done has reminded me of how much i love pork!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You got class bro!


Thank you buddy. Give me a buzz when you can, we have to plan a cooking day


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Scott W. said:


> Thank you buddy. Give me a buzz when you can, we have to plan a cooking day


I have been meaning to call very busy should free up after Labor Day peace bro enjoy the long weekend!.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I have been meaning to call very busy should free up after Labor Day peace bro enjoy the long weekend!.


It's a must that we get together in September buddy!


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

I have a thing for IPAs. As of late, I find myself frequently wanting to grill a thick cut bone-in pork chop that has been sprinkled with cajun seasoning the night before. We love to grill vegetable with a little evoo, salt and pepper. We make sure to fix enough to have leftovers so my wife can use them in rice pilaf later.
@Scott W. , those are some seriously good looking appetizers/hor dourves.


----------

